# Black WOW Trim Dressing



## Spoony

*Price & Availablilty:*
Black WOW UK Website and list of UK Retailers: www.blackwow.co.uk
Available through many DW reserllers such as EliteCarCare
Suggested Selling Price £18.95 for 4 fl. ozs./119ml
Elite Car Care - £19.49
Detailed Obsession - £18.95

*
Used on:*
Various VW Trim

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Developed and Manufactured by Richard Lin (OctaneGuy on DW) of ShowCarDetailing in USA www.showcardetailing.com

Detailing World Group Buy Thread (One of the largest GB's ever!): http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40094

Instructions for use: Clean plastc trim thoroughly with APC or IPA to remove previous dressings, apply a pea size amount to a foam applicator and massage well into trim, Black WOW will spread along the trim and should be touch dry in 10 or 15 minutes, if it remains wet or sticky you've applied too much and you should buff with a clean microfibre to remove excess product. A little Black WOW should go a very long way and depsite the bottle size appearing small it should last most owners 2+ years with ease.

*Packaging:*
Looks nice, small compact bottle with a flip top dispenser.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Inisde lurks a gloopy orange liquid which smells sweet, but I can't pinpoint a smell on it.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Black WOW actually contains a small amount of cleaner in it and will remove ingrained white polish residue.
*
Ease Of Use:*
After getting your head around the fact that a little goes a seriously long way it is really easy to use. Even if you apply to much it is easy to use as a simple buff with a MF sorts it out.

As manufacturer suggested use a pea sized amount on an applicator (I chose foam) and massage it in to the trim, spending time to ensure good coverage.

I should also note here that preparation is important. I gave the plastics a full clean and degrease followed by an IPA wipedown before application of BlackWOW.

Honestly a little goes a long way - I used this amount for the whole mirror including base plate:









Do not worry if you get too much on either, if it isn't dry after 10mins and still feels wet/sticky just wipe over with a clean MF. The key is to really massage the Black WOW in to the trim.
*
Finish:*
Gives a lovely natural look shine in the end. Really gives it that brand new look and it glistened in the daylight. This is a finish which continues to be there wash after wash:

Before:









During - after 10 mins:


















Finish:
Showing other side.









*
Durability:*
I had an easy 5 and a half weeks from this on my plastics which take a beating at over 500miles a week, when I washed after this period they stilll looked almost like day 1 and beading proporties remained. I did however strip it back at about 7 weeks and tested another dressing. I would suggest BlackWOW had a good few weeks left in it.

Second applicatin of this I seen 6 weeks and counting. Beading has started to fade a little after 6 and a half weeks but the look is still there. Fresh plastics after just a wash and a dry. The key here to reiterate is good preperation and a clean surface for the application. Wish I had taken pics.

*Value:*
I for one have very short arms and deep pockets, so don't like shelling out the initial outlay sometimes as I may feel it is not worth it. However that is not the case with BlackWOW, I will happily buy another once my bottle is done, as the value is incredible. I do not underestimate saying a little goes a long way, and if you spend time on the prep it will last ages too. I reckon this small bottle will last me over a year on my Golf alone. Definate contender for value for money.

*Overall DW Rating: 95%*









*Conclusion:*
It is so close to 10 stars, I am infact deliberating whether to make it 10 or not, certainly the best trim product I have tried in a good while.
I think this product is summed up well in its name "WOW". I know this product is a bit Old School and may often be overlooked in favour of Nano tech products, but I for one am glad I finally got a chance to review this. It is a terrific product, smells good, easy to work with, very durable - if only my co-workers were the same! I am definately adding it to the must have list of products.

Here is a youtibe video on its application - not by me:





Thankyou to BlackWOWs UK Distributor for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/black-wow-trim-cleaner-dressing.php


----------

